# Any central heating engineers on here?



## gavroche (16 Aug 2020)

Recently, my 13 year old Vaillant combi boiler has developped a mind of its own. The central heating comes when it feels like it , even when the temperature is over 20 degrees outside. It is controlled by Hive and that is set very low at the moment ( 10 degrees). I have turned the temperature control down for c/h on the boiler but I am not confident it will be sufficient. What shall I do? Call an engineer? Will I need another boiler? Thanks in advance.


----------



## classic33 (16 Aug 2020)

Comfort Setting?
Check for a "c" on the display.

Any power outages recently.


----------



## Milkfloat (16 Aug 2020)

Is it coming on at the same time as you use hot water?


----------



## gavroche (16 Aug 2020)

Milkfloat said:


> Is it coming on at the same time as you use hot water?


No, just when it feels like it. Anyway, I have a service contract with Corgi and have contacted them. An engineer will call me within 24 hours to book an appointment. It will cost me £60 though! Rip off considering I pay a monthly fee already but I have no choice, that's the way the service industry seem to work nowadays.


----------



## gbb (16 Aug 2020)

Milkfloat said:


> Is it coming on at the same time as you use hot water?


My first thought, diverter valves / motors can stick / fail and send the hot water to the wrong destination.


----------



## JtB (16 Aug 2020)

When the boiler comes on, does your Hive App still show the Central Heating set to Off? Just wondering if someone has hacked your account.


----------



## classic33 (17 Aug 2020)

gavroche said:


> No, just when it feels like it. *Anyway, I have a service contract with Corgi and have contacted them.* An engineer will call me within 24 hours to book an appointment. It will cost me £60 though! Rip off considering I pay a monthly fee already but I have no choice, that's the way the service industry seem to work nowadays.


Corgi being Catalogue of Registered Gas Installers?

It's been GasSafe for years now.


----------



## gavroche (17 Aug 2020)

classic33 said:


> Corgi being Catalogue of Registered Gas Installers?
> 
> It's been GasSafe for years now.


The Company is called Corgi but they use GasSafe local engineers.


----------



## gavroche (17 Aug 2020)

Update on the c/h. The engineer has been and the boiler needs a new pump and a new diverter. I am glad I am not paying for that as the parts are expensive he said.
Worth paying my insurance premium then.


----------



## Dave7 (27 Aug 2020)

gavroche said:


> Update on the c/h. The engineer has been and the boiler needs a new pump and a new diverter. I am glad I am not paying for that as the parts are expensive he said.
> Worth paying my insurance premium then.


Surprised your insurance will pay out for "wear and tear"........unless it is specific of course.
Nice result if it does though


----------

